# dare buca a qualcuno



## lizard_queen2005

Mi spiace, ma dovrò darvi buca per la nostra pizza di venerdì


----------



## moodywop

lizard_queen2005 said:
			
		

> Mi spiace, ma dovrò darvi buca per la nostra pizza di venerdì


 
"Dare buca" is usually "stand sb up" but I think it can only be used for past events:

_You stood me up again last night(mi hai dato buca di nuovo ieri sera)_

You could say

_Sorry but I won't be able to make it (to the pizzeria) on Friday_

Americans use the expression _I'll take a raincheck_ but I think it can only be used when you receive your initial invitation and have to turn it down, while suggesting you'd like to get together at a later date.

Hope that helps
Carlo


----------



## lizard_queen2005

Thanks a lot!
My idea was, however, to say this sentence in an ironic way..like, if you knows the phrase, "dare il due di picche".


----------



## shamblesuk

I'm sorry but I'll have to blow you out for our pizza on Friday.Ecco come lo direi.


----------



## moodywop

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I'll have to blow you out for our pizza on Friday.Ecco come lo direi.


 
Thanks, shamblesuk. Your translation matches the original perfectly, "blow sb out" sounding just as slangish as "dare buca"

Carlo


----------



## lsp

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but I'll have to blow you out for our pizza on Friday.Ecco come lo direi.


That must be BE, in AE when you don't show up it's blowing somebody off (not out). But it often sounds thoughtless, so it is not be to be used in every case.


----------



## carrickp

lsp said:
			
		

> That must be BE, in AE when you don't show up it's blowing somebody off (not out). But it often sounds thoughtless, so it is not be to be used in every case.



A non-native should be VERY careful using this expression because it also can mean something involving oral sex.


----------



## moodywop

A proposito, per _dare buca a qc _conosco solo l'espressione _stand sb up. _Ce ne sono altre?


----------



## Marcone

moodywop said:
			
		

> A proposito, per _dare buca a qc _conosco solo l'espressione _stand sb up. _Ce ne sono altre?


 
left me hanging
left me in the lurch
blew me off


----------



## curon

io starei attento con "blew me off" 
puo anche significare  "mi ha fatto una lavoretta"  "mi ha fatto un pompino"  

e.g.
-How did the date go?
- She blew me off!


It is unclear whether the date went badly, or rather better than expected


----------



## Parergon

curon said:


> io starei attento con "blew me off"
> può anche significare  "mi ha fatto una lavoretto"  "mi ha fatto un pompino"
> 
> e.g.
> - How did the date go?
> - She blew me off!
> 
> 
> It is unclear whether the date went badly, or rather better than expected


----------



## liz.nicole

Attenzione alla parola "off"! 

blow [someone] *off *= dare buca
blow [someone] = fare un pompino 

Almeno in inglese americano


----------



## HilaryStar

Hello everyone!! I wanted to ask something about the expression, "dare buca a qualcuno".
I knew the expression, "bail out on someone" - is it correct?


----------



## liz.nicole

Almost - it's "bail on someone," without the "out." You can also just say you "bailed." But yes it means you didn't do the thing you were supposed to do.

("Bail out" is when a boat is sinking and you try to get the water out with buckets!)

PS This meaning of "bail" is very slang!


----------



## HilaryStar

liz.nicole said:


> Almost - it's "bail on someone," without the "out." You can also just say you "bailed." But yes it means you didn't do the thing you were supposed to do.
> 
> ("Bail out" is when a boat is sinking and you try to get the water out with buckets!)


 
Thank you so very much for helping.


----------



## sevillista

Allora "dare buca a qualcuno" significa "dare/tirare un bidone a qualcuno", vero? L´ho appena sentito in un film e mi piacerebbe accertarmene.


----------



## arirossa

No, "dare/tirare un bidone a qualcuno" più frequentemente significa imbrogliarlo, raggirarlo, truffarlo.
"Dare buca" significa invece soltanto non presentarsi ad un appuntamento o più genericamente promettere qualcosa e poi non mantenerlo.


----------



## sevillista

arirossa said:


> No, "dare/tirare un bidone a qualcuno" più frequentemente significa imbrogliarlo, raggirarlo, truffarlo.
> "Dare buca" significa invece soltanto non presentarsi ad un appuntamento o più genericamente promettere qualcosa e poi non mantenerlo.



Arirossa, sono un po´ sorpresa del tuo commento, visto che ho letto/sentito "tirare un bidone" diverse volte come "non presentarsi ad un appuntamento". Ho cercato più informazioni su Wordreference ed ecco questi thread:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=911339
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=17347

Può darsi che sia un tema regionale e da te abbia un altro significato? Grazie dell´aiuto.


----------



## arirossa

No, non sto dicendo che "tirare un bidone" non possa significare * anche* non presentarsi ad un appuntamento, ma solo come *una delle tante*  fregature che si possano dare a qualcun altro.
"Dare buca" invece significa esclusivamente promettere qualcosa e non mantenerlo, prima fra tutte fissare un appuntamento e poi non presentarsi.
Ecco perché ti dicevo che le due espressioni non sono equivalenti: non puoi sostituire l'una con l'altra in *tutti* i casi.


----------



## rrose17

I was just thinking that we also say "give it a miss". 
A. Are you coming on Friday night?
B. No, I'm going to have to give it a miss. Something's come up.
I hear "blow it off" all the time, but it always sounds a little rough to me. I think it'd get raised eyebrows from me if I heard my daughter use the expression.


----------



## annadc

Is it possible to say "to ditch sb"? I heard that said from an australian guy

e.g. She promised me she would come but she ditched me again


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Ciao anna,

"She ditched me" in American English means mi ha  abbandonato - she either left (the restaurant or club) with someone else,  or she has ended our relationship. Australian English is different in many respects, though. I think "she broke our date" "she had to cancel" or "she took a rain check on our date"
 apply. "She stood me up" or "she blew off our date" means she never cancelled, but she was a "no show."


----------



## london calling

AlabamaBoy said:


> "She ditched me" in American English means mi ha abbandonato - she either left (the restaurant or club) with someone else, or she has ended our relationship.


It's the same in BE: I'm surprised it's different in AuE, actually.

Comunque, per quanto riguarda il BE confermo l'espressione che ha riportato Moodywop qualche anno fa: _to stand someone up.
_


----------



## You little ripper!

london calling said:


> I'm surprised it's different in AuE, actually.


Not the Australian English I speak (or try to ). I use 'ditch' the way you both do, but then who knows what young people mean nowadays? It's _fully sick_, is what I say!


----------



## Aiko Senoo

I want to say something similar too...

Like, I agreed with a person to have a phone call late at night after coming back home from work.
Last time he fall asleep while waiting for me so we couldn't talk.
This time we took an appointment again and I want to say "non mi dare buca stavolta, eh!"
I am italian and he is american. Is it correct to say "don't ditch me again!"? I don't want to say strange things, we are still knowing each other LOOOL


----------



## rrose17

I think the most common thing to say would probably be "Don't stand me up again!"


----------



## Language Hound

Aiko Senoo said:


> Is it correct to say "don't ditch me again!"? I don't want to say strange things...


No, it is not.  In your particular case, I would simply say:
_Don't fall asleep this time, okay?_


----------



## Aiko Senoo

rrose17 said:


> I think the most common thing to say would probably be "Don't stand me up again!"



So in this case if I say "don't stand me up", the kind of message he gets is similar to the italian "non darmi buca"?



Language Hound said:


> No, it is not.  In your particular case, I would simply say:
> _Don't fall asleep this time, okay?_



Understood!


----------



## You little ripper!

Language Hound said:


> No, it is not.  In your particular case, I would simply say:
> _Don't fall asleep this time, okay?_


 Or, _Don't fall asleep on me again like last time!_


----------



## Aiko Senoo

Guys as expected we didn't have our phone call because he went out with friends. Aahh!!
If only I had told him "non darmi buca!!" hahahah


----------



## You little ripper!

Aiko Senoo said:


> Guys as expected we didn't have our phone call because he went out with friends. Aahh!!
> If only I had told him "non darmi buca!!" hahahah


Aiko, what you say makes no difference with some people. I think what you need is new, reliable friends!


----------



## irreversible1988

arirossa said:


> No, "dare/tirare un bidone a qualcuno" più frequentemente significa imbrogliarlo, raggirarlo, truffarlo.
> "Dare buca" significa invece soltanto non presentarsi ad un appuntamento o più genericamente promettere qualcosa e poi non mantenerlo.


In realtà, 'tirare/dare un bidone a qualcuno' può significare tanto 'imbrogliare, raggirare, truffare qualcuno' quanto 'dare buca a qualcuno, non presentarsi a un appuntamento'.


----------

